# Just some pictures of soap and soap related stuff.



## Stakie (Aug 10, 2013)

So, some awesome stuff I found at the organic grocer down the street.






I found a wall of herbs, most of which are awesome additives to soap. (Sorry for the blurryness, was taken on my gs3)

Closer look at the one I had to do a double take on.






Also, here is the soap I made the other day with all my extra oils. It's been a long time since I made soap, and noticed I had never made any... Sooooo...


----------



## savonierre (Aug 11, 2013)

I love looking in health food stores for soap "stuff".. I like your heart mold.


----------



## jean1C (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow, I had to do a double take on the lavender too! I noticed 3.49 and thought wow...that is a lot of lavender for that price...then noticed it was OUNCES! Wonder how much lavender is in an ounce? It is not that heavy.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 15, 2013)

~Thank you, my other half actually picked it out. I think it makes a pretty good sized bar!

~ I think it's a bit pricey, but it's a very good place to get it in a pinch. I only know of two stores that offer herbs. One is this organic shop. (Literally right down the street.) And another that is an incense shop type store. Unfortunately they mark up everything.


----------

